# I just moved to Guadalajara, MX



## Arath (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello, I just moved to Guadalajara, MX due to one of my relative’s health problems, and it has been very difficult to find a job here, I have Dual Citizenship, I was born in Texas but raised in Mexico. I came to find out that I have to be someone's friend in order to get that interview. I am aiming for big US Companies that are already here, I have a BA in Management & Administration, from University of Texas at Brownsville. I served on the US NAVY. My last job was in Texas and I was a Logistics Coordinator. Can anyone please assist me? Anything would be well appreciated! Links, websites, names…  I am already on OCC Mundial, and several other websites. I also opened my own business, I have a Burger Place, but I would like to work as well! 
Thank you all for your help, If any question please do not hesitate and let me know, I will be more than happy to answer any questions you might have.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

Flextronics, Jabil, UPS, FedEx, Continental, Wal-Mart, Home Depot…the list is endless. Print lots of C.V.s Knock on doors, ask around.


----------



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

Ask around, ask where people work. If you see company buildings, make a mental note.... then look up those companies online and apply for open positions.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

Where is the Burger Place?


----------



## cvanthomme (Jul 1, 2011)

*Mexpat*

Check out the group MEXPAT Guadalajara on Facebook. I can't post the link here, because I joined this site only to reply to your message and am not an "Active Member."

It has 207 members and is a great resource for expats.

Carly


----------



## Arath (Jun 30, 2011)

*Thanks*

Hey thanks 4 ur comment!I will do that!  



Balboa said:


> Ask around, ask where people work. If you see company buildings, make a mental note.... then look up those companies online and apply for open positions.


----------



## Arath (Jun 30, 2011)

*Thanks a lot!*

Hey Thanks!!! Im just waiting to get accepted! I really appreciate ur tip! I own a Burger place here in Guadalajara, called Chihuas Burger, look at it on facebook, 



cvanthomme said:


> Check out the group MEXPAT Guadalajara on Facebook. I can't post the link here, because I joined this site only to reply to your message and am not an "Active Member."
> 
> It has 207 members and is a great resource for expats.
> 
> Carly


----------



## Arath (Jun 30, 2011)

*Directions for the Burger Place*

It is called Chihuas Burger, I have a Facebook page for it. It is located a block & a half from the trains station Isla Raza, once on the facebook page, in one of the pictures there is a map =D Thanks!



johnmex said:


> Where is the Burger Place?


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

hmmm, close to work...


----------



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

did you graduate school recently?


----------



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

Duuuude.. next time I'm in hometown of Guadalajara, I'm def getting a burger at your place!!

Viva Mexico!!


----------



## scubakevin (Jun 22, 2011)

How old are you? One of the biggest issues in Mexico is age discrimination. If you are over 30 or 35 years of age chances are you won't get hired easily no matter what your experience or education. Now that is of course except Doctors and Dentists who could get into private or public health care at almost any age.

Why target "american" companies? Are you a logistics specialist? You might want to consider companies like "bimbo" Coca Cola, Pepsi, corona, sol, sabritas, etc. Think about the companies that have large even national distribution networks and when you do your cover letter focus on how YOU can help THEM improve their logistics. I mean I am thinking as a consultant and when I pitch outsourcing to a potential client I have to sell them the cost benefit as well as the end result. Your job will be easier as you won't be an outsource risk but instead an employee. When doing the curriculum here be sure to elaborate your achievements in the area you are trying to niche into.

Other than that good luck with your search.


----------

